# Live From The Sugar Shack 2021



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

Started my fire a 6:45 AM this morning sitting on 30 gallons of sap. Took me until 1:30 PM to get it all in the pan. Decided to make a run to the bush. Gathering 10 more gallons, hitting all my trees. That is about all my stove can boil down in one long day gaging by Tuesdays 35 gallon maiden voyage.

The sap is running late afternoon and into the night. Nothing flowing before noon over here since I began tapping last Saturday.

Been windy today and struggling to make it above 32 today. Hoping for another 40 gallons for a Saturday boil down.

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

Finished todays boil at 6:30. Have about a gallon and half to put the finishing touch and get it jarred in the AM.

I learned even though I have a drain on my boiling pan to take it off the fire then drain. I had it tipped up to drain and fire was touching the back empty part and burned the syrup film on the bottom. About a 3" x 14" spot to scrub off.









Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

Bummer on the burn.


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

Ranger Ray said:


> Bummer on the burn.


Lucky for me it didn't dribble into my sap. Just burnt the glaze on the bottom of the pan when I had it tipped.

Finished up another gallon this AM of fine amber syrup. 

Checked the buckets today midday and only two buckets had an inch. So no run yesterday afternoon. Hopefully today I get a run.
















Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## AKhunter (Jan 15, 2017)

RMH said:


> Lucky for me it didn't dribble into my sap. Just burnt the glaze on the bottom of the pan when I had it tipped.
> 
> Finished up another gallon this AM of fine amber syrup.
> 
> ...


That looks awesome. I miss my midwest maple syrup friends!! hint hint. Maybe a trade for Alaskan halibut??????


----------



## selectcut (Dec 19, 2007)

Got my 1st boil going this morning have about 12 gallons of sap so far plus whatever the trees put out yesterday. I only have 10 trees tapped


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

Just collected 20 gallons this AM. Got a boil started. Kids and grandkids on the way down to camp for the day. Maybe go tap another couple trees this afternoon. 



Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

selectcut said:


> View attachment 755733
> Got my 1st boil going this morning have about 12 gallons of sap so far plus whatever the trees put out yesterday. I only have 10 trees tapped


Looking good !!

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

Throw some eggs in there to boil. It makes them taste better.


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

Windy again today. Tomorrow I am betting the sap will run good. Too bad I have to work Monday......lol.























Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

AKhunter said:


> That looks awesome. I miss my midwest maple syrup friends!! hint hint. Maybe a trade for Alaskan halibut??????


Sounds good.

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## kaler9969 (Feb 25, 2005)

Really digging your sugar shack RMH. Your whole operation shows a lot of resourcefulness. You even recruited a fairly diverse crew it looks like


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

Great Day at the Sugar Shack/Bush






























Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

Credit to my wife for labels.
















Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

Just jarred 4 pints from yesterday's efforts.










Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

Last boil this season for me. Sitting on 25 gallons this morning. Hoping the sap Gods give me another 15 today with this warm afternoon coming for a 40 gallon boil.









Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

Brought another 20 back to the shack. That will keep me busy the rest of the day. Oh Yeah!!

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

If you run the hoses for your buckets through the bucket lid, instead of the side of the bucket, you can just pop the lid off, and exchange buckets. Then put a lid on that doesn't have holes, for transporting. That's some beautiful syrup. 

I am liking that sap pan, a lot. Where did you get it, and what did it cost? I've probably invested about $30 into my stove-top maple syrup endeavors in the last 32 years, aside from canning jars. It might be time to make an investment in my game.


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

Fishndude said:


> If you run the hoses for your buckets through the bucket lid, instead of the side of the bucket, you can just pop the lid off, and exchange buckets. Then put a lid on that doesn't have holes, for transporting. That's some beautiful syrup.
> 
> I am liking that sap pan, a lot. Where did you get it, and what did it cost? I've probably invested about $30 into my stove-top maple syrup endeavors in the last 32 years, aside from canning jars. It might be time to make an investment in my game.


Found it on line. Google evaporators. $70 for the pan. You can also get them at the Sugarbush store in Mason, Mi.

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

Couple more hours and 2021 sap season is over for this guy. Almost have 45 gallons boiled. 

Had a great time.

Plan on doing it again next year.









Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------

